# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό F&U] Κληματιστικό F&U με κωδικό λάθους Ε3

## SW1JRT

Καλησπέρα,
Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι σημαίνει ο κωδικός λάθους Ε3 σε κληματιστικό F&U ??
Το μηχάνημα δουλεύει κανονικά, αλλα αφού κλήσει, στο display γράφει Ε3
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## bnikou

Πρέπει να είναι καποιος αισθητηρας θερμοκρασίας. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyxFv_AcD1c
Εάν έχεις πολύμετρο και τους μετρήσεις θα βρεις ποιος φταίει. Η αλλαγή τους είναι έυκολη και με πολύ μικρό κόστος 2-4euro.

----------

